# FDNY inspector accused of accepting bribes



## mark handler (Jan 8, 2012)

JANUARY 6, 2012, 11:27 P.M. ET.

FDNY inspector accused of accepting bribes

http://online.wsj.com/article/AP1ae1c67923544c0e80f7dfdf9b968011.html

Associated Press

NEW YORK — Authorities say a New York City Fire Department inspector is accused of accepting bribes from day care centers in exchange for certifying that they complied with safety standards.

FDNY Supervising Inspector Carlos Montoya was arrested on charges he played a role in a $1 million day care fraud scheme. Authorities say Montoya accepted thousands of dollars to ignore or minimize fire safety violations at day care centers.

Manhattan U.S. Attorney Preet Bharara says Montoya's actions could have endangered the children.

A lawyer representing the 54-year-old Brooklyn man said his client was shocked and saddened by the charges.

Attorney Oliver Storch said his client has an unblemished record of service to the city.

Sixteen other people have been arrested in the day care center probe led by the federal prosecutors and the city Department of Investigation.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 8, 2012)

If true he should be held to the full extent of the law and made an example of....jmho.


----------



## cheyer (Jan 9, 2012)

You got that right...FM


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 9, 2012)

And so should the day care providers for bribery.

Francis


----------



## jar546 (Jan 9, 2012)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> And so should the day care providers for bribery.Francis


Yes, they are both guilty if this is true


----------

